# Brewcraft Wine Kits



## tavas (31/1/11)

Hi all.

Has anyone made wine using the Brewcraft wine kits? I've been looking at them as a way of filling the fridge with quaffing wine. At $6/bottle for the "premium" kit it makes fiscal sense, however I don't want to make vinegar either. I am in no way a wine afficiado, but do enjoy a glass with dinner, and SWMBO doesn't like beer, so it would also be a way of introducing her to the "joys" of homebrewing.

Anyway, be curious to hear people's thoughts.


----------



## DJR (31/1/11)

In the middle of a domestic wine glut, i'd say the value isn't quite high enough to justify buying over cases of cleanskins or cask wine.

I haven't tried it though, but the kits seem alot easier than the alternative (crusher/destemmer, press, all the analysis required etc)...


----------



## mwd (31/1/11)

And don't forget that homemade wine needs plenty time in the demijohn while fermenting and clearing. When I used to do it many years ago 3 months was the average time. I also made lots of nasty wines and a few good ones (not from kits though).


----------



## smilinggilroy (31/1/11)

DJR said:


> In the middle of a domestic wine glut, i'd say the value isn't quite high enough to justify buying over cases of cleanskins or cask wine.



Have to agree on this.
Cleanskins or the specials at say, Dan Murpheys at $3-$4 a bottle are not bad drinking a lot easier and leaves you more time to brew your tasty beer.


----------



## tavas (1/2/11)

smilinggilroy said:


> Have to agree on this.
> Cleanskins or the specials at say, Dan Murpheys at $3-$4 a bottle are not bad drinking a lot easier and leaves you more time to brew your tasty beer.




Yeah good point. I hadn't been too concerned about time; since I brew beer anyway, time isn't a big deal. But when you compare 3 months against a trip to the local, it makes more sense to buy cleanskins.

Succubus Brewcraft won't be getting my money.


----------



## Airgead (2/2/11)

I haven't heard much about the brewcraft wine kits but I have heard very good reports about the Austro Vino ones. I've made their cider kit and I know people who have tried the wine kits with good results. http://ibrew.com.au/html/wine/wineset.html

Not cheap but you may well end up with something much nicer than a $3 cleanskin. If we just wanted cheap and easy we'd be drinking whatever beer Dan's had on special wouldn't we...

Give it a go. Why not.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## Tanga (3/2/11)

Call me a pleb but the wine I just made using dark grape juice from the supermarket turned out pretty nicely (and cheap, since it was on special - $3 for 3L). I didn't add any tannins, as this is for mixing up in Sangria, but it made a decent quaffing wine as is (not posh, but better than red cask wines, and some cleanskins).

Experiment using oztops. In the next batch I'll add tannins, and perhaps age in a glass carboy with oakchips to see what I can come up with.

If you want to get your wife into brewing get her some oztops. They're a lot of fun, and you can even 'borrow' some to do a quick ferment on your wort to see how the beer'll turn out, to make starters, etc. =)


----------

